# AKAIO 1.5.1



## Another World (Jan 1, 2010)

*AKAIO 1.5.1*
Update












The new release of AKAIO, Acekard All-In-One, has just been released. This release features new language translations, a fully working solution for Zelda - The Spirit Tracks, and much more. Please view the Change Log and Compatibility Lists below for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • Fix Date/Time retrieved from files.
> • Fix Cheat Window Freeze/White screen problem. (Thanks Baka_Kyuubi84 for the test case)
> • Added Swedish language file. (Thanks the_engineeer)
> • Added Brazilian Portuguese language file. (Thanks Cereal Killer)
> ...





Spoiler: AKAIO v1.5.1 Compatibility Fixes (by Loader date)




January 1st
-----------
Fixed Deca Sporta: DS de Sports 10 Shumoku! (#4617).

December 31st
-------------
Fixed Dear Girl: Stories Hibiki - Hibiki Tokkun Daisakusen! (#4611).

December 26th
-------------
Fixed Post Pet DS: Yume Miru Momo to Fushigi no Pen (#4604).

December 25th
-------------
Fixed Naruto Shippuuden - Dairansen! Kagebunshin Emaki (#4593).
Fixed Princess Angel (#4603).

December 23rd
-------------
Fixed Zelda no Densetsu: Daichi no Kiteki (#4594).

December 21st
-------------
Fixed Mini Yonkyu DS (#4588).
Fixed Lina no Atelier: Strahl no Renkinjutsushi (#4590).
Fixed Style Savvy (#4591).

December 18th
-------------
Fixed Pen 1 Grand Prix: Penguin no Mondai Special (#4579).

December 17th
-------------
Fixed Nintendo Presents - Crossword Collection (#4572).

December 13th
-------------
Fixed Kyokugen Dasshutsu 9-Jikan 9-Nin 9 no Tobira (#4561).

December 12th
-------------
Fixed The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (#4544).
Fixed Gokujou!! Mecha Mote Iinchou: MM Town de Miracle Change (#4551).
Fixed Metal Fight Beyblade: Bakutan Cyber Pegasis (#4554).

December 9th
-------------
Fixed 200 Klassische Buecher - Meisterwerke der Weltliteratur (#4447).
Fixed Rilakkuma Rhythm Mattari Kibun de Dararan Run (#4514).
Fixed Power Pro-Kun Pocket 12 (#4518).

December 7th
-------------
Fixed Kamonohashi Kamo Aimai Seikatsu no Susume (#4536).

December 4th
-------------
Fixed The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (#4527).

December 3rd
-------------
Fixed Layton Kyouju to Majin no Fue (#4492).
Fixed Cooking Mama 3 (#4499).
Fixed Ochaken no Heya DS 4: Ochaken Land de Hotto Shiyo? (#4500).
Fixed Kaijuu Busters (#4510).
Fixed Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes (#4512).
Fixed Cross Treasures (#4513).

November 20th
-------------
Fixed Wizardry ~Inochi no Kusabi~ (#4469).

November 17th
-------------
Fixed Another Time Another Leaf (#3667).
Fixed Cheats in Animal Crossing (#0223,#0389,#0989,#1479).

November 13th
-------------
Fixed C.O.P. The Recruit (#4377).
Fixed Rockman EXE: Operate Shooting Star (#4432).
Fixed Tamagotchi no Narikiri Channel (#4434).
Fixed C.O.P. The Recruit (#4436).

November 9th
-------------
Fixed Womens Murder Club Games of Passion (#4420).

November 6th
-------------
Fixed Rabbids Go Home (#4376).
Refixed C.O.P. The Recruit (#4377).

November 5th
-------------
Fixed C.O.P. The Recruit (#4377).

October 29th
------------
Fixed Hikari no 4 Senshi: Final Fantasy Gaiden (#4353).
Fixed Umihara Kawase Shun: Second Edition - Kanzenban (#4354).
Fixed Softreset in some games.

October 23rd
------------
Fixed Style Boutique (#4336).

October 22nd
------------
Fixed some regressions caused by support for dsi enhanced games.
Fixed Element Hunter (#4328).

October 13th
------------
Fixed Ping Pals. (#0038,#0134,#0191,#0351).
Fixed Mahjong Taikai (#0104).
Fixed Daredemo Asobi Taizen (#0155).
Fixed Manga-ka Debut Monogatari DS - Akogare! Manga-ka Ikusei Game (#0267).
Fixed Hi Hamtaro Ham Ham Challenge (#0273,#2488,#2793,#3532).

October 12th
------------
Fixed Mario And Sonic At The Olympic Winter Games (#4274).
Updated Anti-Piracy patcher.

October 11th
-------------
Fixed Winx Club: The Quest for the Codex (#0675,#0734).
Fixed Lux-Pain (#2198,#3590,#3866).

October 10th
-------------
Fixed Princess Maker 4 Special Edition (#2713,#3498).

October 9th
------------
Fixed Iron Master (#4272).
Fixed Mario And Sonic At The Olympic Winter Games (#4274).

October 8th
------------
Fixed Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (#4268).

October 5th
------------
Fixed Jjangguneun Mosmallyeo - Cinemaland Chalkak Chalkak Daesodong! (#4187)

October 2nd
------------
Fixed Inazuma Eleven 2: Kyoui no Shinryokusha - Fire (#4249).
Fixed Inazuma Eleven 2: Kyoui no Shinryokusha - Blizzard (#4250).
Fixed Imagine Journalist (DSi#0011).

October 1st
------------
Fixed Combat of Giants: Dragons (#4237).

September 28th
--------------
Fixed MySims Agents (#4204).
Fixed Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (#3819,#4215).

September 27th
--------------
Fixed My Dangerous Pet Spider (#4191).
Fixed Dragon Ball Origins (#2675,#2875,#3072,#3158).

September 23rd
--------------
Refixed SaGa 2: Hihou Densetsu - Goddess of Destiny (#4177).
Fixed Ookami to Koushinryou: Umi wo Wataru Kaze (#4197).






Download



AKAIO Official Forum



AKAIO Loaders



AKAIO Official WIKI



Discuss


----------



## Davess (Jan 1, 2010)

Yay! I'm Going to put this on when my acekard 2i  arrives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First download!


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 1, 2010)

No I just started playing Zelda and I'm about 2 hours in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well thanks for the new release  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Another World said:
			
		

> • Zelda now defaults to the required 1MB (If your using a 512kb save you will need to start again because the save file is corrupt, Alternatively you can manually set the save size backto 4Mbit and continue but it will cause problems later into the game).



What kind of problems will it cause later on?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 1, 2010)

This is great! Thanks so much for the release Normmatt and co. It doesn't look like there's anything that really affects me but it's still nice to see the support. =)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Happy New Year fuckheads.



You too, Normmatt.


----------



## Another World (Jan 1, 2010)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> No I just started playing Zelda and I'm about 2 hours in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crashing, freezing... that type of stuff that makes it impossible to play.

-another world


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally a Style Savy fix! So excited I forgot to check for Post Pet DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks AKAIO team, you make the Acekard worth it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































EDIT: POST PET DS, YES YES YES!


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

well this is great news now i have to beat sprit tracks cant i just change the save type befor updateing to 1.5.1?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 1, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Sharpz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame my previous save file is slightly useless now but I managed to play through the whole game (not 100% complete) without any problems and I don't really plan on going back and completing all those extra bits.


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

there is nothing i need yet intill i beat this game not 100% but i have the guide book anyway


----------



## zero1221 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks AKAIO team. You complete me!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 1, 2010)

What better way to start off the year with a new update!

Thanks AKAIO team. Keep up the awesome work :]

Also, welcome back Another World!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 1, 2010)

I love you. And your dirty eyes.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 1, 2010)

Great way to ring in the New Year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just noticed my Zelda save is indeed 512kb. I doubt there's anyway to convert it instead of restarting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the release as always.


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 1, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Great way to ring in the New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you use Shuny's Conveter it will merely add blank data to the end of the SAV. Unfortunately, AKAIO looks for SAV info at the end of the SAV meaning all it'll see is blank data thus a corrupt SAV. 

I've seen Normatt state this but perhaps my memory is faulty and I have it all wrong, correct me if I do. 

~ Jon

EDIT: Don't know if I'm wrong but use the SAV Depravo supplied in the post below me(: Thanks Depravo, I too needed that.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 1, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Great way to ring in the New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/?mwmnimkn1it

Made by Normmatt you'll notice.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the release.  I didn't notice that a newer version was out.
Thanks again! XD

New firmware for the new year.  Nice!


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 1, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is made by me, but it doesnt solve the problem, the game has already corrupted the save file by attempting to write to the end of the 1MB save but it gets wrapped around to the end of the 512kb save which means its corrupt the moment you start the game and it only gets worse. My tool only makes the game see its a 1MB save and not delete it as it should. I advice starting from scratch with a 1MB save as you will not have any problems later in the game.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 1, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!

Seems to have worked. My 512KB file is now 1MB. Save loads up also. Time will tell if anything weird happens during play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Darn, just noticed Normmatt's post. Oh well. I may just restart. :/


----------



## Depravo (Jan 1, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well bugger me. I used the converter before the Fire Temple and now I'm at the final boss battle and my save file still works. I've collected a lot of rabbi's and bought several train parts since then too. Is it going to pull my pants down just before the end sequence or something?

P.S I was trying to compliment you, not _blame_ you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I changed rabbit to rabbi for comedy value. Hey, it's new year.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you normatt for new year present update and your team such a great present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you AKAIO team you are the best and keep moving forward


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for the release.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahh,this is great news definitely,thanks Normmatt. I'm a little upset about my save for Spirit Tracks,I don't want to beat the game again (AT ALL) and get all the train parts and heart containers again so I will just wait for someone to upload a beaten 1mb save on Filetrip.

Edit: Also thanks Smiths,gelu,and yellow.wood.goblin


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks normmatt i guess its just minor upgrades i will wait intill i befeat sprit tracks


----------



## Splych (Jan 1, 2010)

Woot. akAIO FTW!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

awesome akaio rocks they are the most dedicated towards their firmware thanks and happy new yeear


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Jan 1, 2010)

So how do i play zelda or any other game without restarting the game?


----------



## Another World (Jan 1, 2010)

Dragoonchoco said:
			
		

> So how do i play zelda or any other game without restarting the game?



every other game you continue to play the same as you did before using the same save file.

-another world


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice, thanks to everyone who contributed to this great update.  Also for the people who are having save trouble, I seemed to have stumbled upon a solution.  I heard of the problem people had of losing their save.  I backed my 512kb save and changed it to 1mb in the firmware, but it kept erasing it.  So I opened up the 1mb save it created and my backup save in a hex editor. I injected my backup save into the 1mb save and that worked.  When I updated to the new firmware my save didn't erase.


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Jan 1, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Dragoonchoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but when i load fifa 2010 for example, it makes a new save automatically


----------



## Another World (Jan 1, 2010)

Dragoonchoco said:
			
		

> but when i load fifa 2010 for example, it makes a new save automatically



post it as a bug report, this is not the thread to discuss this.

-another world


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 1, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Nice, thanks to everyone who contributed to this great update.  Also for the people who are having save trouble, I seemed to have stumbled upon a solution.  I heard of the problem people had of losing their save.  I backed my 512kb save and changed it to 1mb in the firmware, but it kept erasing it.  So I opened up the 1mb save it created and my backup save in a hex editor. I injected my backup save into the 1mb save and that worked.  When I updated to the new firmware my save didn't erase.



That will result in crashes later into the game.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 1, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> cornaljoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crashes as in the game freezes but the music still plays?


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

the music can play during a crash


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> the music can play during a crash



I have run into this problem 3 times so far.  Each time it's happened it's either during the train ride on when clicking a person to get on the train (usually Zelda).  The first time it happened was before I converted my save file.  I'm at the end of the game doing side quest atm.


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

i planon staying on 1.5 intill i beat this game or intill it corrupts which ever comes first anyway i have the guide book


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Jan 1, 2010)

Good way to start the Year. 
Happy New Years


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks !! I LOVE AKAIO ..
I have akaio 1.5 now on my micrsd with the lastest loader ,how should i upgrade ?
should i overwrite all my firmware with this new one or just one map or something ?
Sorry i'm noob in this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i'm glad to hear from somebody how to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should i lost al my sav's with gaming because by upgrading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Another World (Jan 1, 2010)

save your globalsettings.ini, save any custom skins you use.
delete _aio and akmenu4.nds
replace _aio and akmenu4.nds
replace globalsettings.ini
replace any custom skins

read the akaio wiki, it will help you to better understand akaio.

-another world


----------



## takun32 (Jan 1, 2010)

so how do i convert 512.sav into a 1mb.sav? my file is 98%.....i would really hate capturing all those god for saken bunnies all over again.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> so how do i convert 512.sav into a 1mb.sav? my file is 98%.....i would really hate capturing all those god for saken bunnies all over again.



This: http://shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## takun32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> takun32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wont that still make it a 512.kb file?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops. Forgot you can't force 1mb in that.


----------



## takun32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> takun32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got my hopes up there =S.....WTF on new years too man oh..................................WOOHOO the first guy to scratch his ass without even needing too in the first place in year 2010......im from year twenty ten...damn that sounds so futuristic.

man i kinda hate how i have to start all over again.. im going to try.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

takun32 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the first post


----------



## lilto89 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's another Spirit Tracks question. Before upgrading from 1.5 to 1.5.1, my Spirit Tracks save type was "unknown" under "properties". Now it's "8M" instead of "1M". Will having an 8 MB save cause any problems?


----------



## takun32 (Jan 1, 2010)

how do i know if i successfully updated the firmware? any really significant changes on the outside? when i look at the "help" area in "more->" from the start menu, its still listed as 1.5


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 1, 2010)

Akaio is possibly the best team tht i know of since it works very professionally and updates are perfect (as far as i have seen it)...
great work guys


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2010)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> No I just started playing Zelda and I'm about 2 hours in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to know as well - except my 'sav' file is in fact one that I transferred from a M3i0 'hacked' ROM/Sav combo
It didn't work with AKAIO until some1 told me I had to change the /Rom Settings/Save type to '8M'

Because it's (now) an '8M' sav and not the '4M' stated above - will that cause MORE problems or less ???


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 1, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> save your globalsettings.ini, save any custom skins you use.
> delete _aio and akmenu4.nds
> replace _aio and akmenu4.nds
> replace globalsettings.ini
> ...


I can't find the globalsetting.ini L= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Yuan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, but why does the default savefile of Zelda ST have changed?


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 1, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Sharpz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I requared a 1mb file , that's what i readed


----------



## martin88 (Jan 1, 2010)

I updated to AKAIO 1.5.1 and find that the sav files aren't timestamped anymore (it shows a blank in last modified date), anyone know how I can correct this?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2010)

Olyfes said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 'Globalsetting.ini' should be in th '__aio' folder, note IIRC when you install AKAIO for the first time there isn't one - it only gets created once you actually started up AKAIO and pressed the [start] button (even if you don't change any settings) - THEN it gets created


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 1, 2010)

what a great surprise to find this update this morning, thank you Normmatt and the AKAIO team for all your hard work


----------



## mp2609 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just updated and everything works great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AKAIO makes Acekard the best. Thanks again


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

AKAIO is the best firmware becasue it get updated constantly


----------



## anaxs (Jan 1, 2010)

cool, thanks alot 
what a good way to start 2010


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

my timestamp doesnt show


----------



## Trademark3001 (Jan 1, 2010)

Woot im downloading now! finnally i can use cheats again!! im exited!!


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're saying that a 512KB save results in the data just wrapping back to the beginning, then how is it possible that I've been playing the game with a 512KB save and I haven't seen any problems at all? I am almost at the end of the game.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 1, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> If you're saying that a 512KB save results in the data just wrapping back to the beginning, then how is it possible that I've been playing the game with a 512KB save and I haven't seen any problems at all? I am almost at the end of the game.


I imagine how far you go before you encounter problems is related to how much you draw on the map (edit plus how much rabbit collecting you do etc.)


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 1, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I draw on the map a ton. Hmmm. Are we sure there is no way to convert it? What if the save hasn't yet reached the point where it needs to wrap back to the beginning?


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

there is no rush to update anyway yet becsue 1.5 is still good well for e that is


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> there is no rush to update anyway yet becsue 1.5 is still good well for e that is


That's true. I'll just stay on 1.5 until someone comes up with a solution to convert Zelda saves.


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im gonna stay intill i beat zelda since i have the guide it wont take long


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 1, 2010)

yay finally akAIO is OUT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but the MAIN problem is...
i must restart again my Spirit Tracks save file!


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> yay finally akAIO is OUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i recomend finishing hte game then updating because theres nothing major in this update


----------



## Defiance (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, but I probably will not update until I beat Spirit Tracks.. Doesn't really make sense to, unless I feel like spending another 10+ hours on it.


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 1, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Olyfes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i updated without problems


----------



## 5% (Jan 1, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I probably will not update until I beat Spirit Tracks.. Doesn't really make sense to, unless I feel like spending another 10+ hours on it.



Likewise..I was not even aware of all these save problems around Spirit Tracks..(I'm back at the tower getting the Fire temple map)


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)

1 question; if i`l update the loader of AKAIO, that one in the aio_/loaders folder, there are 3 loaders there, should i delete first all the 3 loaders there, and then put the new loader there , or just overwrite the new loader with the old loader(s)..                         sorry for these noob questions , my ak2i is just new and my first card was an r4i..


----------



## stivsama (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know if anyone cares, but the readme still says that one of the base features aio adds in comparison to the stock firmware is plugin support. When we all know... it has equaled the official firmware in that front, right? And that it was intentional?

Eh, I guess something for  the 1.5.2-1.6 readme. Wiki is good, tho.

Still grateful to the whole AKAIO team, tho, don't get me wrong.


----------



## driverzx (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm planning to stick to 1.5 (Spirit Tracks issue). Will the new loader be compatible with 1.5?


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guessing it doesn't work with DSi firmware 1.5...

Anyway, I'll download it now, but I won't use it until I beat Zelda. I'm at the sand temple now.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 2, 2010)

The Acekard team rocks!!!!



Spoiler



GO ACEKARD


----------



## monkeymachine (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for another fine release.


----------



## Kronusdark (Jan 2, 2010)

i just got my acekard2 today and i saw the post on the main page about how you can load the clean version of spirit tracks now. so i installed 1.5.1 and updated my loaders from the ds, but when i try to start the rom it keeps freezing at creating save file. am i missing something? i managed to get it running on my r4 but i hate to use patched roms. please help me out.

btw i deleted the save file and it still wont work.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Jan 2, 2010)

my old save file works fine on 1.5.1 im still at the snow temple where i was at before! umm? how do you get cheats to work?


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 2, 2010)

Well..... This is great!
But why the spirit tracks save file must be 1mb? Is the prob. In akaio loader?


----------



## vergessen (Jan 2, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> Well..... This is great!
> But why the spirit tracks save file must be 1mb? Is the prob. In akaio loader?



because the save uses more space then then 512KB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, has any 1 tried this http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=9059 tool to convert the save?


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update of the loader!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 3, 2010)

driverzx said:
			
		

> I'm planning to stick to 1.5 (Spirit Tracks issue). Will the new loader be compatible with 1.5?


No.


----------



## odyssy (Jan 3, 2010)

Updated today (from 1.5).  Since then, Bowser's Inside Story has crashed on me twice - before this, I was able to play flawlessly.

Help.


----------



## Wii Warrior (Jan 3, 2010)

odyssy said:
			
		

> Updated today (from 1.5).  Since then, Bowser's Inside Story has crashed on me twice - before this, I was able to play flawlessly.
> 
> Help.



Same problem here.

I also have crash problems with new super mario and Ben 10 alien force

They all seemed to be ok with 1.5 

(DSI 1.3e)


----------



## links1981 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey there, Just got a DSi & a "AceKard 2 i"

So should I just do the update for the acekard and use NON-Hacked roms like for Zelda Spirit Tracks?

or, Should I just use the FW that comes on the "AceKard 2 i" fresh out the box?


----------



## Retrievil (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the release guys, great to see the best firmware around is still being worked on.

Just to throw in my 2 cents though .... I have 1.5 with the latest loaders and finished Zelda ST a few weeks ago with a clean rom and no crashing or save issues.  I'm sure you guys know what you are doing, but I had zero problems with 1.5.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 4, 2010)

question all my saved files are not working with this new firmware, how do i get them to work??

actually its my Spirit Tracks save file, how come that doesnt work?


----------



## Silver_Johnes (Jan 4, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> question all my saved files are not working with this new firmware, how do i get them to work??


Here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=181239


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2010)

links1981 said:
			
		

> Hey there, Just got a DSi & a "AceKard 2 i"
> 
> So should I just do the update for the acekard and use NON-Hacked roms like for Zelda Spirit Tracks?
> 
> or, Should I just use the FW that comes on the "AceKard 2 i" fresh out the box?


Personally I would say use the AKAIO firmware instead of official AK2i - since AKAIO is updated more frequently than the Ak2i own

Also - I've found better compatibility with 'clean' ROMS & also when transferring from another card (m3i0) I've haven't had to do any 'modifying' (except for Z:ST)to get those savs to work on the Ak2i


----------



## zavlin (Jan 4, 2010)

im totally confused....i have a xeno patched rom and its worked fine so far...should i update to 1.5.1 and use a different rom? or use the same rom with the new update? or will my rom maybe be okay without the update?

and thanks for the release guys !


----------



## Sam Poison Oak (Jan 5, 2010)

I've just updated so my Q is:
Do I need to repatch my Ak2i to work on 1.4 firmware?????

It uorks nice on my friend's ds phat !!

Good job !!!


PD: at this time I've still untouched the Spirit Tracks...sooo lazy I am


----------



## Another World (Jan 5, 2010)

Sam Poison Oak said:
			
		

> I've just updated so my Q is:
> Do I need to repatch my Ak2i to work on 1.4 firmware?????



the acekard bootloader and the akaio firmware are two different things. no, you do not need to reflash your ak2i.

-another world


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 5, 2010)

AceKard Team should give up coding their firmware, and help with AKAIO :|


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 5, 2010)

er guys, just need a quick check( i might have screwed up something so bare with me  on this) 

Does anyone have problem with  Rittai Picross ? seems like i was able to get to the load screen with that dog on top. The game just freeze.

edit: just noticed that the save file is now a 1mb file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and according to normmatt, this isnt a bug, so looks like i will get to break my old records.


----------



## sethirion (Jan 5, 2010)

Does this solve the online problem of Phantasy Star Zero?

I want to know if I have to put the cheat code (I do not like the patch but clean ROM's) or not.

Anyone have tried PSZ?


----------



## Sam Poison Oak (Jan 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the acekard bootloader and the akaio firmware are two different things
> Thanks a lot!! now I undrstand many more...
> 
> mines is a risky dsi... its asking me every time to update so000. will be a patch for 1.5 frmwr???
> ...


I think the two teams should work together for creating a SUPER firmaware... AKAIO is the best, not Q about that. But the AK team could have something for make a SUPER AKAIO firmware---- in think sooo.. im a n00b...


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay, I have to ask though... where DOES the akaio firmware keep the saves? I tried copying my backed up save (where I'd completed everything) in diamond over, but it won't recognize it. I can't find it anywhere on the microSD I'm using in the acekard.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Okay, I have to ask though... where DOES the akaio firmware keep the saves? I tried copying my backed up save (where I'd completed everything) in diamond over, but it won't recognize it. I can't find it anywhere on the microSD I'm using in the acekard.


 AKAIO (as well as the offical AK2i firmware) keeps the sav file in the same directory as the ROM

So if your games are in '/nds/ then so should your saves

After reading this post - I could also assume that your 'sav' file don't have any info 'at the end' & so AKAIO thinks you genuine sav is actually corrupt - don't know if AKAIO actually deletes this though, but if it did then that could explain why you can't find them

What card did you have (the one that had the original save on) - perhaps it need 'changing' before AKAIO can see it
Also have you backedup  & formatted the memory card & placed everything back ?? - I had problems (not with saves but with texts) until I formated it with the Panasonic formatter


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an acekard 2i. And I was running the stock firmware for a long time, and liked it well. I was able to then backup the save from my real copy of diamond so I could use on the rom. This worked fine with the stock firmware. But the akaio firmware doesn't want to read it, because every time I've tried loading up the game with just that save file (with the filenames matching), it just acts like there is no file there.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> I have an acekard 2i. And I was running the stock firmware for a long time, and liked it well. I was able to then backup the save from my real copy of diamond so I could use on the rom. This worked fine with the stock firmware. But the akaio firmware doesn't want to read it, because every time I've tried loading up the game with just that save file (with the filenames matching), it just acts like there is no file there.


IIRC the standard AK2i firmware used to use '.nds.sav' for it's save files while AKAIO defaults to '.sav' - have you tried changing AKAIO 'Save Ext.' to '.nds.sav' & tried it ?
(Press [start] > 'System options > Press right shoulder button twice > 'Save Ext.' is at bottom)

Is there any chance you can upload the sav somewhere so i can download it & see if I can repeat your problem on my AK2i (no guarentees I'll be able to fix it though)


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 6, 2010)

If I can't upload it here, I don't know where else to put it. I don't have a site or anything right now, and as it stands, I can't afford it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, my original backed up save file is in .sav, as it was in the stock firmware. But even now when I copy it over into the same directory, and then start up, it just acts like there is no data to load.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> If I can't upload it here, I don't know where else to put it. I don't have a site or anything right now, and as it stands, I can't afford it.


 I've PM'd you - check it & if you'd like send it to me that way

Got the Save file - & found the problems - codezer0's sav is 507Kb in size yet AKAIO files are (usually) 512kb

The way I fixed it was :
> Let AKAIO create a new sav by running Pokemon Diamond (this is a 'blank' 512kb file)
> Using a Hex editor (I use HxDen for this) loaded BOTH codezeros's 507kb and the AKAIO 512kb files
> I 'copied' all of codezero's sav data, then used 'Paste/Write' on the AKAIO 512kb file starting at the very begining of it
> Saved this newly modified sav, copied it back to the Ak2i & tried it out - & it worked..... (well on my system anyway)

Just need to see if it works on codezero's


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 6, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> codezer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works! Oh sweet jesus, it works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm just surprised that the akAIO was so fussy about it, since as I reported before, the standard software from acekard loaded it fine, and the backup came directly off my real copy of Diamond.

Now all that work I put in it wasn't a complete waste.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2010)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another success story - glad it worked OK


----------



## nguyeth (Jan 7, 2010)

so what are the pros and cons? Im debating over whether or not to use this firmware


----------



## Depravo (Jan 7, 2010)

nguyeth said:
			
		

> so what are the pros and cons? Im debating over whether or not to use this firmware


Better ROM compatibility and features than the official firmware. Also, the speed at which the loaders are updated and released means that AKAIO users are usually the first to receive AP bypass/game fixes.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 8, 2010)

Question:
Does this new AKAIO allow for flashing on a Ver 1.4 DSi?  Or do you still need a 1.3 Version, or a DS Lite to do it?

I'm just totally curious.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Question:
> Does this new AKAIO allow for flashing on a Ver 1.4 DSi?  Or do you still need a 1.3 Version, or a DS Lite to do it?
> 
> I'm just totally curious.


since this is really hardware related,using AKAIO doesn't fix this,at all.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 8, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK.
I have DS Lites, anyway, was just very curious.

I didn't even know Nintendo came out with a Ver 1.5 firmware update, as I no longer use my DSi, and I advsised my mom, who DOES use it...to NEVER hook up to the Internet with it...so that her Acekard will continue working.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 8, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ninty doesn't have 1.5yet


----------



## Godamit (Jan 8, 2010)

Has soft-reseting been taken out?
The usual combination (L + R + A + B + Down) isn't working for me.
Does anybody know the new combination, if it's still there?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 8, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hummm.  I was sure I saw someone here, in this very topic, say that their Ninty was bugging them to upgrade to 1.5.  Maybe I was just seeing things.  I'll admit to skimming the topic, and to the fact that I was working on the overnight when I thought I saw that.


----------



## bdr9 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it too. Myself, I haven't been able to get a straight answer as to whether or not there is a 1.5.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 8, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day-um!!  Glad to know I'm not seeing things!!  Or if I am, at least it isn't JUST me!!


----------



## Blake1710 (Jan 8, 2010)

Godamit said:
			
		

> Has soft-reseting been taken out?
> The usual combination (L + R + A + B + Down) isn't working for me.
> Does anybody know the new combination, if it's still there?



unless you kept the globalsettings.ini file, all the settings will be returned to default.

just go back into settings and turn soft-reset back on.


----------



## Godamit (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, how silly of me. How could I forget the settings. Thanks.


----------



## nguyeth (Jan 9, 2010)

where do ya download it?


----------



## lolzed (Jan 9, 2010)

nguyeth said:
			
		

> where do ya download it?


you sir,are blind
edit:to the people about 1.5,no Nintendo does not have DSi 1.5 yet,still on 1.4,your DSi agrees with me,go to the shop,try updating blah blah


----------



## nguyeth (Jan 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> nguyeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol hehe found it


----------



## terrys2207 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don’t know if anyone has noticed that the cheat system on the acekard2i does not work it used to work in one of the Firmware I can’t rember which one and can’t find my disc that I had it backed up on when I went back to what I was using the cheat work and went to a newer Firmware it stopped working it’s the same with the AKAIO Firmware to 1.5 and the 1.51 updated everything and no joy the one 1.51 is better as the wifi encryption types in now works with most of them I was using wep and fount that was [email protected] so I had to change to wpa2 and it was not sported by the AKAIO I’m glad it does now 
the cheat system since I started using this does not work it work with the firmware 1.4 before I updated it the original after that can’t get the cheat system to work on any firmware is anyone else had the problems as well I updated to AKAIO 1.5.1 as it is easy to use and can be updated over the wifi easy to do 

I’m trying the 4.21 Firmware for AK2 and AK2i now see what happens if the cheats work for me I love the acekard2i better than any other I have used in the past I would like to use the cheats owe hope this can be fixed


----------



## Masked Ranger (Jan 11, 2010)

terrys2207 said:
			
		

> I don’t know if anyone has noticed that the cheat system on the acekard2i does not work it used to work in one of the Firmware I can’t rember which one and can’t find my disc that I had it backed up on when I went back to what I was using the cheat work and went to a newer Firmware it stopped working it’s the same with the AKAIO Firmware to 1.5 and the 1.51 updated everything and no joy the one 1.51 is better as the wifi encryption types in now works with most of them I was using wep and fount that was [email protected] so I had to change to wpa2 and it was not sported by the AKAIO I’m glad it does now
> the cheat system since I started using this does not work it work with the firmware 1.4 before I updated it the original after that can’t get the cheat system to work on any firmware is anyone else had the problems as well I updated to AKAIO 1.5.1 as it is easy to use and can be updated over the wifi easy to do
> 
> I’m trying the 4.21 Firmware for AK2 and AK2i now see what happens if the cheats work for me I love the acekard2i better than any other I have used in the past I would like to use the cheats owe hope this can be fixed



Dude, mix in some punctuation or start taking your ADD meds.  I don't have an 2i, but have you checked and set the Enable Cheats for AKAIO?  I know a lot of people are complaining about it, but they haven't checked the setting.  The rest of your post is a big giant WTF.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 11, 2010)

@terrys2207- I will have to try my cheats, im not to sure if maby its just you.
@Masked Ranger- I could read it, maby instead of insulting him you should learn to read others imperfect writings such as my own.


----------



## Masked Ranger (Jan 11, 2010)

Your post has 2 commas and 2 periods.  His has none.  I'm not a grammer nazi, but hey, can some people even just pretend to try?


----------



## kenyiuw (Jan 11, 2010)

If I'm reading that right, Terrys is saying that AKAIO supports WPA2 now?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 11, 2010)

Masked Ranger said:
			
		

> Your post has 2 commas and 2 periods.  His has none.  I'm not a grammer nazi, but hey, can some people even just pretend to try?
> 
> I AM a grammar Nazi.
> 
> ...



Even at that, I'm still not 100 percent sure I have it entirely correct, as this guy's grammar, syntax, punctuation, and general grasp of the entire English language is absolutely terrible!  
And everyone wonders why our country is going to hell?  It starts with the failure of our education system to properly educate people.  
This is a major pet peeve of mine, because this directly negatively impacts our economy, and thus, our very way of life, and standard of living, because, as we become less educated, and foreign countries place more emphasis on proper education, the good jobs are moving overseas...to the people actually capable of doing them!!
This makes it much harder to find a decent-paying job here in America.
We MUST quit dumbing-down our kids, and quit allowing the "grade curve" and quit allowing kids who deserve to flunk to pass instead.
What the hell ever happened to teachers and schools with the balls to flunk kids who deserved to get flunked?
I don't care if you are 14 years old, if you can only read and write at a second grade level, then you belong in the second grade!

**end of rant**


----------



## terrys2207 (Jan 11, 2010)

yes the AKAIO supports WPA2 sorry i have i dont have  A level in english but level 4 advanced in IT
i'm trying my best thanks


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 11, 2010)

terrys2207 said:
			
		

> yes the AKAIO supports WPA2 sorry i have i dont have  A level in english but level 4 advanced in IT
> i'm trying my best thanks


Well, unless I'm mistaken, you're flying the Union Jack.  You oughta be ashamed that a Yank like me has a better grasp of English.  I could forgive the horrible syntax, lack of punctuation, etc, if English was not your mother tongue, but, seeing as you are from Britain...

Well, quite frankly, you need to learn to speak better.  Your original post made my head spin, trying to understand what it was you were saying...and asking.

I can quite well understand Masked Ranger's frustration.

You say you have a "level 4 advanced" in IT...whatever that means.  I guess that is something to be proud of.  But what happens when you start speaking to a computer using bad syntax, and it is not able to parse what you are trying to say to it?  It throws out errors, goes crazy, and basically has a fit.

You really need to try harder to speak more clearly.


----------



## MHx_scythe (Jan 12, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Masked Ranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you're an asshole for doing that.


----------



## morphirr (Jan 12, 2010)

I am still on 1.5 and just reached the shop where you can upgrade the train, but all the parts are in silhouette,(no colour) plus I don't seem to be able to upgrade any of the train parts. I'll have to wait until someone uploads a 1MB save as I don't want to go through it all again, as some people seem to be reporting probs with the 1.5.1 update. But thanks for all your great work guys, look forward to all your new releases.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 12, 2010)

morphirr said:
			
		

> I am still on 1.5 and just reached the shop where you can upgrade the train, but all the parts are in silhouette,(no colour) plus I don't seem to be able to upgrade any of the train parts. I'll have to wait until someone uploads a 1MB save as I don't want to go through it all again, as some people seem to be reporting probs with the 1.5.1 update. But thanks for all your great work guys, look forward to all your new releases.



When you say "no colour" are you talking about how the train pieces are displayed in total black until you buy them? If so then that is normal.


----------



## dottor_male (Jan 13, 2010)

terrys2207 said:
			
		

> yes the AKAIO supports WPA2


I must ask: HOW?
Can you configure the Wifi from AKAIO? Because as far as I know You can only do from whitin a game that support Wifi...
Normally I disable my wifi encryption only to update AKAIO, but if you can tell me how to use WPA/WPA2, you can write in reverse for what I care!

EDIT
Wait, are you using a DSi or a DSlite?
I'm using a DSlite.
I know that it is possible to write a wrapper that create WPA packet even if the firmware of the WIFI card doesn't support it, but I believe this is not the case, right?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 13, 2010)

MHx_scythe said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.
I'll take it as a compliment.

Calling me an "asshole" for calling like I see it does not hurt my feelings.

I'm not gonna candy-coat it for anyone.  If you can't read and write above the second grade level, then you belong in the second grade.  You should be flunked, repeatedly if necessary, until you are able to pass it.  Period.

And if that opinion makes me an asshole, then, sir, I thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 13, 2010)

Internet is serious business.


----------



## huruvida (Jan 17, 2010)

terrys2207 said:
			
		

> yes the AKAIO supports WPA2 sorry i have i dont have  A level in english but level 4 advanced in IT
> i'm trying my best thanks



I don't think that a firmware can change the preference of a DS(lite)? the DSL can only connect to WEP and can not be changed. 

But of you talk about the dsi its another story, because it can connect to WPA, but i don't know about WPA2.

Maybe you mean that the AKAIO changes the DSi that it can connect to WPA2? I don't know if that's possible, but maybe?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 17, 2010)

huruvida said:
			
		

> terrys2207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given his language skills, or lack thereof...it is really hard to know WHAT he is saying...or what he means.


----------



## huruvida (Jan 17, 2010)

yes he really should post what he means...


----------



## Kawo (Jan 20, 2010)

Guys I have a problem.
I have ordered a AK2i for a friend, put in the last AKAIO firmware and the patch for working on the DSi but when I press start for the hack the crack don't proceed, is always to 0
I'm doing the exact same thing I have done with my acekard some months ago, something is changed and I don't know?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 21, 2010)

Kawo said:
			
		

> Guys I have a problem.
> I have ordered a AK2i for a friend, put in the last AKAIO firmware and the patch for working on the DSi but when I press start for the hack the crack don't proceed, is always to 0
> I'm doing the exact same thing I have done with my acekard some months ago, something is changed and I don't know?



Ummm, you still have to do the initial flashing on a DS Lite.
You can't do it on a DSi.

DSi won't accept the flashcard until AFTER it has been flashed, and then the patch applied, and that has to happen with a DSLite...or a pre 1.4 Version DSi.

I'm betting that is your problem right there.  You're probably trying to do it with a DSi.


----------



## jivid321 (Jan 22, 2010)

If u update a dsi, will an AK2i work?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 22, 2010)

jivid321 said:
			
		

> If u update a dsi, will an AK2i work?


Only if you update the Ak2i. There's a post @ http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=174523 and at http://www.akds-forum.com/index.php?topic=74.0 about this

Plus there's several videos on Youtube (http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=acekard+1.4+fix&search=Search) that may help as well

You may also of been lucky that the people you brought it off of may of updated it already (although i believe you usually have to pay a little bit more for this)


----------



## hairzo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey

Why not check out my skins for AKAIO over at  http://www.chrishair.co.uk/creo/ you might recognise a few from a while back, I should be updating the site with more of skins in future so keep an eye out!

Kinda bare at the moment but give me time!

Cheers,

Hairzo
http://www.chrishair.co.uk/creo/


----------



## woffi63 (Jan 28, 2010)

@hairzo
the link you posted says "Forbidden - you don´t have access" - what´s the matter with this page?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 28, 2010)

woffi63 said:
			
		

> @hairzo
> the link you posted says "Forbidden - you don´t have access" - what´s the matter with this page?


The site has been blocked off.


----------



## pjmorie (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all, I'm a bit confused about this AK2i update for DSi1.4. I recently bought an AK2i and used the AKAIO 1.5.1 kernal with it. The card seems to be working fine on my friends DSi 1.4 without doing any sort of updating to the card. Is this beacuse the card was already updated when I got it?


----------



## Kalisiin (Jan 31, 2010)

pjmorie said:
			
		

> Hi all, I'm a bit confused about this AK2i update for DSi1.4. I recently bought an AK2i and used the AKAIO 1.5.1 kernal with it. The card seems to be working fine on my friends DSi 1.4 without doing any sort of updating to the card. Is this beacuse the card was already updated when I got it?


More than likely.
If it works fine, just enjoy it and don't worry about it.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

pjmorie said:
			
		

> Hi all, I'm a bit confused about this AK2i update for DSi1.4. I recently bought an AK2i and used the AKAIO 1.5.1 kernal with it. The card seems to be working fine on my friends DSi 1.4 without doing any sort of updating to the card. Is this beacuse the card was already updated when I got it?



Yup, the newer batch comes with the 1.4 fix


----------



## rpgpromaster (Mar 2, 2010)

whats the newest dsi firmware? is it 1.4? im on 1.3 and i dont want the upgrade to block the akaio 1.5.1 
help


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 4, 2010)

rpgpromaster said:
			
		

> whats the newest dsi firmware? is it 1.4? im on 1.3 and i dont want the upgrade to block the akaio 1.5.1
> help



DSi firmware 1.4 is most current.  It won't block AKAIO 1.5.1

If you have a newer card - the patch was already applied.
If you have an older card, say, more than 6 months ago, you'll want to upgrade your card first...put on the 1.4 patch, then upgrade to 1.5.1 on the card.  THEN upgrade your DSi - if you really want to.

Personally, unless you have some very specific reason for wanting to upgrade your DSi from 1.3 to 1.4 (like the ability to go to the DSiWare Shop) or some functionality you just can't live without...I'd keep my DSi on 1.3 and not upgrade it to 1.4

If you DO upgrade it to 1.4 - I'd make sure I also have a DS Lite handy...to handle possible future fixes to flashcards...for the next time Ninty decides to try to remotely block them.

just my $.02 worth....


----------



## Krestent (Mar 4, 2010)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> rpgpromaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To add to this:  Does your card show up as Danny Phantom? If not then you need to update it yourself


----------



## Kalisiin (Mar 5, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True....in a 1.4 version DSi.
He said he had not upgraded his DSi to 1.4...he's still on 1.3, so it probably still shows up as an Acekard...but, then again, maybe not...if the patch has been applied...I'm not sure on this point.
In a 1.4 DSi, the card should show up as "Danny Phantom" - in a DS Lite, the same card will still show up as an Acekard.  I am unsure what that same card would show up as...in a 1.3 version DSi.


----------

